# Male or female JDs *pix*



## nielsentsj (May 14, 2008)

This is one...










This is the other... i just got this one today, and its as dark as the other one, but it keeps changing color (stress i guess)...










Can you tell the sex? and how?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

the top one is female, see all the spoltchy colors on the lower gill plate. The other is too far aways for me to tell, male have hardly any of the colors on the lower jaw gill plate area, maybe some speckles, females have torquoise lines and splotches. Im thinking bottom is female but closer pic would help


----------



## nielsentsj (May 14, 2008)

thanks, im going to try to take a better pic of the 2nd one


----------



## nielsentsj (May 14, 2008)

that as good as i can get with my camera, but i read that the male can have blue on his gill cover, but it will be spots... and the female will have splotches off blue on the gill cover, and less dots on her whole body.. and i still have no clue.

The mostly dotted one is the one *** had for about a week, and i just added the other.. the older one is picking at the new one.. will it stop? or should i assume they wont get along?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you have 2 females , altough the bottom one has nice coloring in the body like males.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO you have two females. I am more sure of the top pick being a female than the bottom one. I will say that they are good looking JDs.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the bottom one, in your very last pic posted, i would actually be inclined to guess male, females usually have a blotch of blue like you other one, my male had spots like that on his lower gill as a baby as well, they disappeared, to early to tell forsure, but my guess is male and female.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I vote female on top and male on bottom in the most recent pic posted... male on top, female on bottom in the first two pictures posted...


----------

